# Buying tips for a 2001 2.7T automatic 80K



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

what should i look for in this car and what would scare me away? i'm very familiar with VW's, 1.8T's, VR's, and 2.0's, but not with this 2.7T engine. does 2 turbo's mean twice the problems? it has 80k on the clock, the mfa display has failed lines like a lot of them seem to have, but everything else works and looks really good considering the age. how is this car on gas, say compared to an average V6 Suv? service was done at our automotive groups Audi dealership, and the car has a clean carfax.

any advice or buying tips would be greatly appreciated! i'm trying to have an all german stable, so this car would bump out my Lexus suv 

oh and what do you think is a fair price on one of these in the private market?


----------



## Black Golfin (Jan 7, 2004)

The allroad forum here is kinda dead. Quattroworld has some great information though.

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/14155.phtml


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Basically I would look for the same as all other VW/Audi's approaching the 100K mark. Make sure the pumps are good, that the belts have been done and also see if the valve cover gaskets have been changed. (most of the 2.7T's eat through them)

See in the maintenance history if the car has had repeated replacements of particular part. Mostly in the suspension. If there is evidence of that sort of thing then there is something not right there. 

Also just like in the MKiV's the sunroof drains in the A6 have a leaking issue and a lot of cars had to have the headliners replaced or are going to need it after a while. 




But in all honesty I would look for a stick. searched for 6-7 months for one and have loved it. IMO.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks for the info guys, i really appreciate it. i had the car test driven and scanned by a local and reputable vw/audi shop, and they all thought it was a solid car, and the vag scans all came back clean. i feel that i can buy this car with confidence, although i do wish it was a stick. i look forward to joining the Allroad community!!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

I mean it is hard to argue with a dealer but it is still good to just make sure that everything checks out. Dont snap buy cause a lot of times it does not work out.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

how long should it take to raise the suspension from the lowest to highets level ?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

mine does not take a really long time but it is slow. It will not be like the modded guys on bags.


----------

